# Question about sharks



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Whenever I watch some of saltwater fishing shows on TV they often catch a lot of sharks in the marshes or in tidal flats. Can the same be said for the Tidewater Fishery? Not saying I would want to see one but I was just curious. I'm sure there are sharks up and down the inlets and possibly creeks. Any of you all ever catch hooked up on any of these badboys?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Go to the Eastern Shore, Magothy is a major nursery for several bigs sharks, the big Mommas come to very shallow water. You can have em all.

The Hawaiian's will not target sharks, they figure this way it stays mutual.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ruthless said:


> The Hawaiian's will not target sharks, they figure this way it stays mutual.


I'd have to see the sharks agree to it in writing before i buy in on that philosophy..

Down in this area we get a lot of pup sharks up in the inshore waters, especially in the late spring and summer. Most of them are little blacktips. We also get a decent amount of bonnetheads which can give a good fight on light tackle. I've never actually hooked any "big" ones back in the creeks and marshes, but i know some people who have. A couple years ago we were a good ways up the cape fear river just shy of downtown wilmington and got to witness a very large bull shark successfully attack a freshwater gar as it swam circles on the surface trying to escape. Never know what you'll see out there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sharks*



ruthless said:


> Go to the Eastern Shore, Magothy is a major nursery for several bigs sharks, the big Mommas come to very shallow water. You can have em all.
> 
> The Hawaiian's will not target sharks, they figure this way it stays mutual.


Some of us Hawaiians like myself don't mind hookin with one or two once in a while.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

ruthless said:


> You can have em all.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Uhhmmmm no thanks  I'd go just so sight see but man, I do not want to be hooked up to something big with teeth like that.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

have heard alot about bullsharks - mean, nasties- in the freshwater/brackish waters since they can live in fresh or salt water -- watch out for the infow/outflow areas, or so i've been told


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm going to see about hooking up with a few more this summer... always fun. Be careful about protected species because the fines can be huge. Maybe next week in Fla., I'll post a report if so. :fishing:


----------



## shark143 (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw a small shark in a creek off the Southern Branch of the Elizabeth River many years ago. It surfaced behind a boat I was rowing. Started a lifelong interest in the beasts.


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

Catching sharks from kayaks in Texas is a huge sport...there's a guy at http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com named Mythman that has caught hundreds of sharks from a kayak off the coast of texas...some big, some small...but his best story is hooking a 7' spinner shark that not only pulled him, but 7 other kayaks like a train.

I'll be getting into some of that this summer.

Bighead


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

adult bullsharks have been found 1000+ miles up the mississippi. thats a wild saltwater fish...damn near in the middle of the usa...pretty amazing if you ask me


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

> Uhhmmmm no thanks I'd go just so sight see but man, I do not want to be hooked up to something big with teeth like that.


I fish for sharks all the time off my kayak, its safe as long as you have a buddy, have drag adjusted right and you have a safety cutter close by, my biggest from the yak we estimated at around 11 feet, also got a 8ft sandbar that day and a few others


----------

